# Guys do you wear shorts?



## Will93 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey! I was just wondering if most guys out there wear shorts and have hairy legs? I've been workin at an amusement park now for a few weeks, and I have to wear shorts, cause it's part of my uniform. My legs are pretty hairy, and I wasn't sure I was gonna take the job for that reason. Since I been workin, I've seen all kinds of guys with hairier legs than me, and that's pretty hairy! It hot Saturday, and not al guys wore shorts, so are there any guys out there too ashamed of their hairy legs to wear shorts? I think I'm finally over it now, and kinda proud I have hairy legs.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

YES. I would die if I wore jeans in the summer. Believe me, unless your legs look like you're part Wookiee, no one is going to even care.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

My legs are also of the hairier variety. I like my legs though, they're long and well built. So I don't mind wearing shorts actually. One of the few areas of my body I usually don't mind leaving uncovered.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

At home, but only long pants out in the sun.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Yarp. Legs are mod hairy. I have a high threshold for summer heat though so I end wearing jeans anyway.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

No, my legs are too hairy. My legs are pasty white too and the hair is black so it kinda stands out. I wear jeans down here, even in the 40C degree heat.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Nope, I have very hairy chicken legs that are ghost white.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Nothing wrong with hairy legs on guys


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Pants, all day every day.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Guys are supposed to have hairy legs...:um


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Guys are supposed to have hairy legs...:um


:yes, it would be considered weird if a guy had no hair.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I guess I better shave my legs then.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

yep, but I still like my jeans better.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I love 'em and wear 'em as often as i can.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Nope. It used to be because I was self-conscious about my fair skin, but I got over that. I'm still stuck in the habit of wearing pants year round, though. 

If you think your legs are too hairy, just get an electric razor with a short guard and trim them down.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Is not the hair that bothers you but your perception of body hair.

If someone makes a stupid comment just say that you are a man and you're not ashamed of being one, that will surely scare them out enough to shut them up.


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

Only swimming. My legs are hairy but it doesn't bother me and I don't care how other people see my legs. I just don't like shorts.


----------



## add2list (Nov 10, 2010)

Very rarely. I'm still not completely over having to wear shorts as part of my school uniform in elementary school. Itchy gray wool shorts and socks. Knees turning blue from the cold. I think they let us where pants once... when it snowed. Hated that uniform.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I have pretty hairy legs as well, and my girlfriend is actually a fan. I'd say it's nothing to hide like a mark of shame or whatever.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't wear shorts, but that's because I find them unstylish.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

My legs are somewhat hairy AND pale. So no shorts for me.


----------



## Will93 (Feb 1, 2011)

Like I said, I don't have a choice at work, because my uniform is a polo shirt and shorts. My legs are pretty hairy, and I was ashamed of them, until I saw other employees with hairy legs like mine, so I'm not really ashamed anymore. Actually a girl told me my legs looked awesome hairy.


----------



## eric254 (Nov 8, 2010)

If men don't have hairy legs, it's weird. Women are supposed to have the non-hairy legs, lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't wear shorts but it has nothing to do with how hairy my legs are, that doesn't bother me at all. I do however have pretty sensitive skin that reacts bad to mosquito bites so wearing pants year round limits bites to my upper body for the most part


----------



## Kozak (Feb 21, 2011)

wmw87 said:


> I don't wear shorts, but that's because I find them unstylish.


This.

I actually really like my legs, but I just don't like shorts, I think they look touristy. I also don't like tee shirts for the same reason. So in the summer I wear jeans or black slacks, and l just roll up the sleeves on my shirts. Besides i never noticed much difference in terms of heat, I am hotter then **** in the summer no matter what I wear.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Love wearing shorts! :0 shorts + sweaters too!


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Nothing to worry about at all, it's totally normal. You could shave but that would be so much worse. Be proud of your manliness!


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

'Course. I'd wear them to my office if people weren't so stuffy about what to wear to work.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I have hairy legs and I am not ashamed, I always wear shorts during the summer time.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

No, I don't like the look of them. Jeans for all seasons.

Rarely ever hot enough around here anyway.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I have hella hairy legs and I always wear shorts. It's natural/normal, don't worry about it.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I love wearing shorts, but my legs aren't too hairy. The only thing that sometimes bothers me, when wearing shorts, are my skinny legs.


----------



## Trek (Apr 12, 2010)

I have very little hair on my legs, but I wear shorts all the time when it's warm out.


----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

Legs aren't that hairy but they are damn skinny lol. After I hit the gym I think I will be able to go back to shorts, I kind of miss them.


----------



## Dan208 (Dec 22, 2010)

I always wear shorts and my legs are pretty hairy. I don't wear jeans unless I have to. Usually it's wind pants or shorts.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

pants 99 days out of 100


----------



## Will93 (Feb 1, 2011)

Today I was walking up to my shop and I heard a guest say, wow, that guy's got some really hot hairy legs! So, I guess having really hairy legs can be a good thing.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes, and I am ghost white. Can't have everything perfect!


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

I wear boxers...

No, but no, I don't wear shorts, I hate my pale legs (I'm the lightest-skinned hispanic I know). Also, the one time in my life I wore shorts was in the 2nd grade, I had run out of clean pants and wore shorts and all the kids laughed at me. So...no, not for me.

Thanks for asking though.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Shorts only in my house. Jeans everywhere else, even when it's 99 degrees outside.
shorts just doesn't look right on men.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I have shorts on right now.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Shorts...I'll wear them near the beach, etc., or if wearing them is the norm wherever I am. Otherwise I'll always choose pants. I'd never wear shorts on a first date...


----------



## Will93 (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't think shorts look bad on guys, now that I've had a few good comments on my hairy legs, I'll probably always wear them in public. In my school, guys wear shorts right into winter.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

Heck yea i wear shorts, n my legs are hella hairy. Men have hairy legs, women do not care lol. They would be more worried if you shaved it off, know what i saying? Embrace your leg hair!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I wear shorts whenever I can. Only wear pants for work and going out. My legs, snow and shorts attached


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I don't actually wear shorts publicly, really. Only when I'm at home I ONLY wear shorts cuz I'm more comfortable that way. And it's not because I am ebarrassed or anything, I just don't have any going out shorts. I'd like to, though, so I should go buy some. XD


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

*Dont wear shorts above the knee*, otherwise its acceptable.


----------



## giantkiller (Feb 20, 2011)

I pretty much live in shorts in the spring/summer. Even in december I wear them around the house. Also, I have like the hairiest legs ever. I'm yet to meet someone who has hairier legs.


----------



## Will93 (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know dude, I might have hairier legs than you.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I love wearing shorts!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Only time I wear long pants is at work or going out at night. Otherwise shorts ftw!

And sometimes they are above or on the knee *crosses arms and shakes head*


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Reece :no


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

i wish i was a kid so I could wear shorts again, it was so comfortable, now im stuck with pants every time, i dont wear shorts cause hairy legs are disgusting


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Your own hairy legs disgust you? WTF?


----------



## giantkiller (Feb 20, 2011)

Be proud hairy leg people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES! I wear shorts. My legs are moderately hairy, but I run a lot so my legs are SASsy. :lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, I do.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

Its an amusement park. Trust me, hairy legs are some of the least embarrassing things about someone in a place like that. People come there exposing morse worse things about themselves, and hairy legs isn't even that bad.


----------



## Will93 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey kingandduck, my legs look alot like yours, mine may even be slightly hairier. Do you think a 17 year old could have legs that hairy?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

kingandduck said:


> Be proud hairy leg people.


Mines kinda like that, but the hairs are a lot darker. I think it makes it look a lot more thicker than it actually is for me. I'd upload a picture, but i don't want to disgust any of you. :lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Yea I wear shorts all the time but it literally looks like my legs have no hair on them :lol


----------



## Dumbfounded1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Having legs covered in hair is better then having a fury johnson! That being said, pride is a dangerous and bad thing. Begin to make note of how commonplace it is on all levels of this sick society. Humility is where it's at, but the most worthwhile things in life are the hardest to attain...


----------



## Will93 (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't think you could discust anyone, mine are probably just as hairy.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I wear shorts when it's hot.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I wear shorts in the summer and do have hairy legs--it doesn't bother me. 

One thing I do find that I can't do as a guy is wear a sleeveless shirt. I don't see how guys do that one. Flip-flops are kind of uncomfortable too...I feel too exposed lol.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I wear shorts and I have very hairy legs, I am not that uncomfortable because this is manly


----------



## jbel1021 (Apr 21, 2011)

I trim all of my body hair and wear shorts. I never used to trim my body hair or wear shorts, but I do now.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah I wear shorts


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Raulz0r said:


> I wear shorts and I have very hairy legs, I am not that uncomfortable because this is manly


I think it's disgusting, this is the way I think, imagine eating at a public place and people looking at your hairy legs, would make me want to vomit.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> I think it's disgusting, this is the way I think, imagine eating at a public place and people looking at your hairy legs, would make me want to vomit.


People looking at his hairy legs would make you vomit? Or the legs itself?
Your disgust for hairy legs is messing your mind up. If you haven't already, you have to find out why you find hairy legs repulsive, then you'll be able to treat this phobia.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

I always wear shorts outside during the summer. I don't know what the big deal is with showing off a little leg. And my legs have moderate to high levels of hair. I had shaved off pretty much all my body hair for swimming competitions before (and had to wear a Speedo for that... so I guess that may have desensitized me to wearing shorts :b), and didn't really like having hairless legs. It just felt weird to me, like being too naked. :afr

Wearing pants in 35 degree (Celsius) weather would probably cause more weird looks than shorts with all the sweating that would go on.

And I agree that getting sick thinking of others looking at your legs is probably not the healthiest of views and that working on that phobia may be a good thing.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yup, shorts and hairy legs, thats how i roll.


----------



## giantkiller (Feb 20, 2011)

Look, men are supposed to have hairy legs. What's so weird about it? I'd rather have hairy legs than wimpy little girl legs!..

(no offense to anyone with little girl legs)


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I trim it using the Philips Norelco BodyGroom, newest model, option 1. It's way better than the natural way, it feel very comfortable and makes legs sweat less.


----------



## Will93 (Feb 1, 2011)

Now that I've been working for a month at an amusement park, and I've had to wear shorts, I'm no longer ashamed of my hairy legs. Since I started, I've seen many guys with hairy legs, so now I won't be wearing pants in summer. I'm going to show off my hairy legs from now on.


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

Saving Face said:


> One thing I do find that I can't do as a guy is wear a sleeveless shirt. I don't see how guys do that one. Flip-flops are kind of uncomfortable too...I feel too exposed lol.


it took a long portion of my adolescence to "work up" to wearing a t-shirt (or rather, to work _down_ from several t-shirts at once; long sleeves on the bottom one + jacket on top. i can wear a t-shirt now, but i _usually_ don't feel comfortable without something over it (jacket, cardigan). i only take the top layer off at home or a friend's house.
as for shorts; _*never*_!
i's not particularly male legs i find unattractive, but more... mine. plus, incidentally they're hairy as hell. i've got the smoothest, most hairless torso, light hair on my arms, but my legs look like a wookiee's. it's weird.
if you haven't gotten the idea by now, i don't wear anything but sneakers, boots or dress shoes on my feet, either. i don't even take my socks off if there's a chance someone might see my feet.
i'm way more insecure about my body than most girls, i'd wager.


----------



## Will93 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dude, that's ashame you feel that way about your legs. I kinda felt that way too, but I got over it, and I bet your legs are no hairier than mine. From age 14 on, I avoided shorts as much as possible, and usually only wore them to gym class. By 15, my legs were hairier than any of my friends, but they didn't tease me too much. Now I got my first job, and I'm 17, and I have to wear shorts, cause it's my uniform. At first I felt really uncomfortable, cause there were other kids my age, and I'd say most of them didn't have hairy legs. Until I met a few guys form other schools, to my surprise, they had really hairy legs, and never gave it a thought. It was over 95 degrees this week, and if I had to wear pants, it would of killed me. Trust me, now that I've seen how many guys have hairy legs, I don't have a problem wearing shorts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

35c = 95F

Yeah. wearing pants would be very uncomfortable. I normally wear shorts if the high temperature is 65F (19c) or higher.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Will93 said:


> Dude, that's ashame you feel that way about your legs. I kinda felt that way too, but I got over it, and I bet your legs are no hairier than mine. From age 14 on, I avoided shorts as much as possible, and usually only wore them to gym class. By 15, my legs were hairier than any of my friends, but they didn't tease me too much. Now I got my first job, and I'm 17, and I have to wear shorts, cause it's my uniform. At first I felt really uncomfortable, cause there were other kids my age, and I'd say most of them didn't have hairy legs. Until I met a few guys form other schools, to my surprise, they had really hairy legs, and never gave it a thought. It was over 95 degrees this week, and if I had to wear pants, it would of killed me. Trust me, now that I've seen how many guys have hairy legs, I don't have a problem wearing shorts.


all you have to do is use a bodygroom trimmer


----------



## Will93 (Feb 1, 2011)

No, I don't think I'm gonna use a body trimmer, my legs are hairy and I'm gonna leave em that way.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yes sir!


----------

